# Polishing Brass



## 2551 (26 Mar 2009)

Here is a method that my Dad taught me back in the days when I had to shine his boots, brass, and belt.

Take one of the army wool socks, and cut of the top, just above the point where it curves at the heel.  Nail the 4 corners of the top portion of the sock to a piece of wood, stretching it slightly.  Soak the wool with Brasso, and rub away!.  Overdoing this WILL remove details so be careful.  It does a great job on keepers and other smooth bits, as it removes all of the scratches.

Cheers


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

2551 - problem is that most "brass" are not electroplated brass coloured white metal.
Take brasso to it and you will ruin / dull your "brass"


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Mar 2009)

The trick I use is to sit on the deck beside the big brass plate or little brass detail item that needs polishing on the ship, soak it with brasso, and have at it.  Hang on in case the ship takes a roll, and wedge your coffee mug into the wire-ways coming up beside you.

Repeat for 20 minutes a day for a solid week, and you'll have a fairly decent looking piece of brass in preparation for CO's rounds on Friday.

It might work slightly differently in the army....

NS


----------



## Love793 (28 Mar 2009)

I found a easier way. Take said Cap Badge to a gold plater, fork over the $20 or so and tell him/her "Extra Glossy" ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2009)

Jeez, c'mon guys. Polishing brass is not rocket science. I'm not even sure it warrants it's own thread. Brasso, rag, elbow grease, toothbrush and water for details and buff. I don't know how much simpler a task can get.


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

2 tooth brushes, bic lighter, kiwi cloth, brasso
brush cap badge with brasso, set on fire, use dry brush to remove remaining dry brasso, polish 2 min with kiwi cloth

caution only use this method with real brass cap badges


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2009)

Recon 3690 said:
			
		

> 2 tooth brushes, bic lighter, kiwi cloth, brasso
> brush cap badge with brasso, set on fire, use dry brush to remove remaining dry brasso, polish 2 min with kiwi cloth
> 
> caution only use this method with real brass cap badges



Way too much trouble for results that won't be any better.


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

3 min on a real brass springbok and it will have a beautiful shine. It will not work on plated badges.


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

that's the problem with all this white metal "brass" that,s been electroplated
Short of having the darned things gold / silver plated, Can't do anything with it.


----------



## Crafty 441 Tech (17 Jun 2010)

Dont use water on brass, its not like polishing boots, its like sanding wood.... with boots your filling in the teenie tiny scratches, with polishing brass and metals, your just trying to get the scratches so tiny you dont even see them. Best way to polish brass, Start with a buffing wheel with a rouge stick, (red not white) then move to brasso and elbow grease, then wipe clean then move on to jewelers  rouge. BAM! Mirror brass!.... trust me on this one, after about one hundred, 105 shells needed for posting gifts... trust me on this one!


----------



## Pusser (17 Jun 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The trick I use is to sit on the deck beside the big brass plate or little brass detail item that needs polishing on the ship, soak it with brasso, and have at it.  Hang on in case the ship takes a roll, and wedge your coffee mug into the wire-ways coming up beside you.
> 
> Repeat for 20 minutes a day for a solid week, and you'll have a fairly decent looking piece of brass in preparation for CO's rounds on Friday.
> 
> ...



Polishing Rockwood fire nozzles really sucked!

Another trick I learned years ago (with the brass buckles on an old pair of blancoed gaiters) is that white liquid shoe polish won't make green brass shiny, but it will polish up slightly tarnished brass.  Then again, except for ammunition, who uses real brass anymore?


----------



## Illegio (17 Jun 2010)

Silvo and a toothbrush. Dab a little on your capbrass (assuming it's not plated) and have at 'er. 5 minutes tops and she's gleaming.

I've seen guys take Dremel tools with buffing wheels to their brass, and while I won't dispute the fact that it's shiny, the Q casts a gimlet eye on no-hooks and one-hooks whose brass looks like it's ready for retirement and a pension...


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jun 2010)

Mother's Billet polish does wonders on the casings on my drill cane, and most members of the Strathcona Mounted Troop use it as well. They have alot of brass to polish before every show.


----------



## dogger1936 (18 Jun 2010)

On that...has anyone tried the new brasso in the squirt top bottle? It just doesnt polish up like the old stuff for some reason. Noticed with my troops first and thought they were lying about their polishing routine...Till I bought a bottle of the new stuff. I dunno what they changed but it doesnt work anymore.


----------

